# THE GREENS vs GREEN COMMUNITY



## dnn (May 29, 2010)

Hi, my family and I may be moving to Dubai due to work reasons. Am looking at accommodations...
1. Is THE GREENS and GREEN COMMUNITY the same residential area? 

2. If they are different areas, which is better for a family with 7 year old daughter and a pet cat? 

3. What is the rental rates in these areas?

4. Are these residential areas far from Dubai International airport? 

5. Would also appreciate any recommendations on good real estate agents. 

Cheers,
dnn


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dnn said:


> Hi, my family and I may be moving to Dubai due to work reasons. Am looking at accommodations...
> 1. Is THE GREENS and GREEN COMMUNITY the same residential area? - *No, the Greens and The Green Community are completely different residential areas that are quite a distance apart.*
> 
> 2. If they are different areas, which is better for a family with 7 year old daughter and a pet cat? -* It actually depends on what you are looking for. The greens is an apartment complex, with lots of restaurants, cafes and supermarket.
> ...


Please see answers in bold. Wishing you all the very best with your move.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just to add to what Pamela said, The Green Community, although really nice for family living, is a longer drive than The Greens (which is a 5 minute drive to Internet City and maybe a 15 min. drive to DIFC). So it all depends on what you are looking for. If I had a family of let's say 2 kids and a dog and an SUV and wanted a house with a picket fence and suburbian life, I'd pick The Greeen Community  But if yo want to be a bit closer to the city then The Greens is better. FYI there are some new villas at The Greens too but I don't know how much they are going for, check Dubizzle for more details. Both areas are quite nice but as Pamela said it all depends on what you are looking for. Also consider that visitors parking at The Greens is a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## dnn (May 29, 2010)

*Thanks for the tips*

Hi Pamela0810,

Thanks for your prompt reply...your answers will keep us going in doing more research on living in Dubai. We've been there as tourists and loved it but of course living there will be different...we shall see.
Great tips on living in Dubai though...really appreciate them.

Cheers,
dnn


----------



## dnn (May 29, 2010)

*Thanks dizzyizzy*

Hi dizzyizzy,

Great add on tips to Pamela0810 answers...really appreciate them. Will go through all the recommended sites.

Cheers,
dnn


----------



## dnn (May 29, 2010)

Hi

Its us again...any other recommendations for accommodations apart from The Greens or Green Community.

We're looking for...

1. Either house / villa or apartments that is very accessible to malls and schools (we don't drive)

2. Also looking for an accommodation with facilities eg. pool, tennis courts and gym 
together with security

Appreciate any recommendations...
dnn


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Not driving will be a bit of problem here, probably best if you study the schools first and decide which school you want and then look for accomadation as close to the school as possible.You do not want to be walking too far in the hot months! The Regents International school is in The Greens (apts) and there is also a shopping centre there. Short taxi to Mall of The Emirates. If you want a villa then The Lakes is pretty close. The new Ghadeer Villas at The Lakes are walking distance to the Regent School. Check out Dubizzle for rental prices. Dubai British School in The Springs is next to a Shopping Centre and you can check out villas in The Springs and The Meadows but the villas closest to the School are hard to get as they are very popular. Also Meadows International School - next to shopping centre and Health Club, check out Meadows 1,2,3 and 4 to be close to school. All apartment complexes have pool and gyms. Springs, Lakes and Meadows are gated communities with security and communal pools. Some villas have private pool as well.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Not driving will be a big problem if you live anywhere in Greens, Green Community, Lakes, Meadows, Springs etc, unless you want to spend a fortune on taxis and/or restrict your excursions. (Taxis are relatively cheap, but with a family it all adds up)

Also, in terms of the agents, it is a bit of a hit and miss. Better Homes may have a few offices in the city but they will NOT get you a good deal or be more professional than any other rental agency.

Do arrive here in Dubai and then decide based on your children's school and your workplace. All the locations mentioned are good (+ you could also look at the villas in Umm Suqeim or Jumeirah, or the apartments in Burj downtown)


----------



## dnn (May 29, 2010)

*Thanks Wandabug*

Hi Wandabug,

Thanks for the tips on international schools and accommodations closeby...really appreciate them. At least it gives us a clearer picture on which accommodations that we're targetting to look at.

Cheers,
dnn


----------



## dnn (May 29, 2010)

*Thanks for the tips*

Hi rsinner,

Thanks for your prompt reply and advise on the Greens living as well as rental agencies.Will look into villas @ Umm Suqeim / Jumeirah together with the apartments in Burj downtown.

Cheers,
dnn


----------

